# Taliban leader Mullah Dadullah reported KIA??



## tomahawk6 (13 May 2007)

Mullah Dadullah may have been killed during recent fighting.Maybe ISAF might be able to confirm this. If it is confirmed then this would be a real blow to the Taliban.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070513/ap_on_re_as/afghan_commander_killed


----------



## Armymedic (13 May 2007)

I am sure the int guys are all over it, but it will never make it out in the open source MSM as something like that would never be scandal worthy in Parliment.


edit: I am wrong..CBC, CTV, even the Globe and mail is covering it..too bad the comments on the G&M site are mstly negative.


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 May 2007)

From the BBC. I wonder why he moved out of the relative safety of Pakistan ? Perhaps it is a reflection on how bad we are hurting the taliban that their field commander felt compelled to be more hands on ?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/6650755.stm



> His body was taken to the southern city of Kandahar after a joint operation by Afghan and Western forces, according to an Afghan intelligence spokesman.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 May 2007)

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.

*Taliban leader Mullah Dadullah reported killed*
CTV.ca News Staff, 13 May 07
Article link

Afghan troops have killed Mullah Dadullah, the Taliban's top operational commander, Afghan security officials say.  They are saying he died Saturday night in a clash in the southern province of Helmand.  He would be the highest-ranking Taliban official killed since the 2001 invasion.  However, other reports over the years of Dadullah's capture or death have proven to be false.  If confirmed, his death will likely be a heavy blow to the Taliban.  Besides leading Taliban attacks, the one-legged Dadullah is believed to be behind numerous kidnappings of foreigners.



*Breaking News: Officials say Mullah Dadullah killed in Helmand Fighting*
Matt Dupee, Afgha.com (AFG), 13 May 07
Article link

Mullah Dadullah, the most feared and battlefield savvy of all the remaining Taliban chieftains from the old guard, has been killed in recent fighting in Helmand province between Coalition and Taliban forces, according to Afghan government officials.

Said Ansari, the spokesman for the Afghan Intelligence Service, said on Sunday the Taliban leader was killed during a ferocious battle in Helmand on Saturday.

So far ISAF has not confirmed the report but insisted they are looking into intensely.

Dadullah has survived many near attempts on his life and evaded capture several times since 2001. Previously he lost a leg during fighting in Herat against Ismail Khan's forces in the late 1990's and later survived a grenade attack on his compound.

Largely known for his brutality on the battlefield, he is labeled a blood-thirsty sadist who enjoys killing and torturing by military analysts. Hazara residents in the central highlands who endured mass killings and a scorched earth campaign by Dadullah and his men in the late 1990's agree; referring to him as the 'Black Mullah,' a term signifying his dark heart.

He has routinely appeared in interviews with Al Jazeera and issued telephone calls to the press via satellite phones, a sloppy habit that may have allowed Coalition Forces to pin point his location.

The site of the clash is in between Sangin and Nahri Sarraj districts, both long serving Taliban bastions until recently. UK and US forces have recently made gains in resting control of these areas back from the Taliban's grip over the last two weeks.

The death of Mullah Dadullah if proven true will severely impact the coordination, organization and the momentum of the Afghan insurgency particularly in the south. His death will also serve as the most important Taliban leader to die in combat since 2001.



*Afghan Taleban commander killed*
BBC Online, 13 May 07
Article link

The Taleban's top military commander in Afghanistan, Mullah Dadullah, has been killed in fighting in the south of the country, officials say.

They say he died in a clash with Afghan and Western forces in Helmand province.

Soldiers later took the body to the city of Kandahar, where it was seen by a BBC reporter.

Mullah Dadullah recently told the BBC that he had hundreds of suicide bombers awaiting his orders to launch an offensive against foreign troops.

Suicide bombings in Afghanistan have soared since late 2005.

Mullah Dadullah has been linked to several recent kidnappings in southern Afghanistan.

The BBC's Alastair Leithead, in Herat, in western Afghanistan, says the commander has produced videos showing beheadings of foreign hostages.

Previous reports of his death or capture had proved untrue, but officials displayed the body to confirm the killing.

It was not immediately clear if the commander was killed as part a major operation in Helmand province launched in early March by Nato's International Security Assistance Force and Afghan troops.

'Top commander'

Mullah Dadullah was a member of the Taleban's 10-man leadership council before the US-led invasion in 2001.

He has been called "Afghanistan's top Taleban commander" by Nato officials, and is high on the US list of most-wanted people in the country.

Mullah Dadullah lost one of his legs as a mujahideen fighter against the Soviet occupation troops in the 1980s and has since used an artificial limb.

He had the reputation of a fearless man.

Despite his disability, he fought and led major battles for the Taleban against the rival Northern Alliance forces during the 1990s.

He was one of the first Taleban commanders to organise attacks against US-led coalition forces after the 2001 invasion of Afghanistan.

And he was the first Taleban commander to give interviews to print and electronic media after the fall of the regime.

Unlike other Taleban leaders who never allowed themselves to be photographed for religious and security reasons, Mullah Dadullah did just the opposite.

He granted an interview to the Arabic television channel al-Jazeera.

Occasionally he called journalists, including those from the BBC in Afghanistan and Pakistan, on his satellite phone to provide information about Taleban attacks and issue new threats against foreign and Afghan forces.

Correspondents say his death will be a huge setback for the Taleban.


----------



## GAP (13 May 2007)

Taliban leader Mullah Dadullah reported killed
Updated Sun. May. 13 2007 1:48 AM ET CTV.ca News Staff
Article Link

Afghan troops have killed Mullah Dadullah, the Taliban's top operational commander, Afghan security officials say.

They are saying he died Saturday night in a clash in the southern province of Helmand.

He would be the highest-ranking Taliban official killed since the 2001 invasion.

However, other reports over the years of Dadullah's capture or death have proven to be false.

If confirmed, his death will likely be a heavy blow to the Taliban.

Besides leading Taliban attacks, the one-legged Dadullah is believed to be behind numerous kidnappings of foreigners
More on link


----------



## FuzzyLogic (13 May 2007)

Dadullah's last video: http://cjunk.blogspot.com/2007/05/dadullah-dead.html


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 May 2007)

Looks like the report is true.


----------



## George Wallace (13 May 2007)

T6

The Link doesn't work.


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 May 2007)

Here's a link.






http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070513/ap_on_re_as/afghan_commander_killed_1


----------



## from darkness lite (13 May 2007)

Ding dong, the  is dead  

http://start.shaw.ca/start/enCA/News/WorldNewsArticle.htm?src=w051306A.xml

FDL


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (13 May 2007)

He didn't have a leg to stand on anyway  ;D


----------



## Kirkhill (13 May 2007)

Jeez Padre, you're going to have to find another soul to save to make up for that one when you meet Peter.   >


----------



## Osotogari (13 May 2007)

Condolences should be sent to the Canadian Peace Alliance, who will need all of our support in dealing with the loss of one of their idealogical bedfellows.


----------



## MikeM (13 May 2007)

+1 Oso,

Good to see another shit-head dead. Good riddance pirate.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (14 May 2007)

Jack Layton, "Who to negotiate with ... who to negotiate with ... I keep losing my negotiation partners!"


----------



## safeboy43 (14 May 2007)

FuzzyLogic said:
			
		

> Jack Layton, "Who to negotiate with ... who to negotiate with ... I keep losing my negotiation partners!"


Knowing Jack Layton, he would be apologizing to the Taliban for this  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 May 2007)

And, if you believe the media, here's one reason why they guy had a hard time getting away, shared with the usual disclaimers....

*‘Spy hid Dadullah’s fake leg during Nato raid’*
Gulf Times (QAT), 18 May 07
Article link

The Taliban have arrested an aide to Mullah Dadullah who allegedly not only provided information to US forces that led to the militant commander’s death in Afghanistan but also hid his artificial leg as troops closed in, a Pakistani newspaper said yesterday. 

“We have captured Din Mohamed, an American spy who played a key role in trapping Mullah Dadullah,” an unnamed Taliban commander told Pakistan’s The News in a telephone interview. 

The Taliban’s chief military strategist died Friday in a US-led operation with about 10 of his men in Afghanistan’s southern province of Helmand. 

The Taliban commander claimed that Mohammed, a trusted friend of Dadullah, had confessed that he had spied for the Americans. 
“He had several meetings with American army officials at their military air base in Kandahar, where he was assigned the task of trapping Dadullah,” the commander said. 

As more than 300 US, Nato and Afghan forces closed in on the village of Brahmcha, Mohamed removed the sleeping Dadullah’s artificial left leg to ensure he did not flee, the commander said. 

“When American and Afghan army forces attacked the house, Dadullah was searching for his leg while his men started fighting,” the Taliban commander told the newspaper. 

According to conflicting versions, Dadullah lost his leg either after stepping on a mine near the western Afghan city of Herat in the mid-1990s or while fighting in Kabul around the same time. 

Mohamed spent the night in a wheat field near Brahmcha after Dadullah died of bullet wounds to the head and chest, the Taliban commander said. 

When the fighting ended, Taliban members moved his body to another place and were preparing to bury him when US helicopters mounted an airstrike on the area, allegedly also acting on a tip-off by Mohamed. They later removed the body, he said. 

Dadullah’s body, minus the left leg, was displayed on Sunday by Afghan government officials in neighbouring Kandahar province. 
Dadullah was a member of the Taliban’s 10-member leadership council. International security forces termed his death a “serious blow” to the insurgents. - DPA


----------



## Retired AF Guy (7 Jun 2007)

Old news, but here is a link to the Sunday Times (27 May) that says that Dadullah was whacked by the SBS vice the Americans as originally reported. However, the Times does indicate that Dadullah was killed by an Afghan soldier.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/asia/article1845387.ece


----------



## Armymedic (7 Jun 2007)

I am sure that a guy that big would be targetted by most NATO countries, and given that Can, US, and Britian all have troops in the area, it does seem reasonable that any one of the them or all three's SOF units were in on the job.


----------



## mckee19 (7 Jun 2007)

talk about back stabbing by a friend, removed his leg and left him for dead haha


no remorse here though the guy was a dirtbag and probably deserved worse then what he got


----------



## Dirt Digger (8 Jun 2007)

I'm surprised Golden Palace hasn't tried to aquire the leg...    ;D


----------

